# wav --> mp3 (Qualität)



## marcoX (1. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte heute mal eine CD rippen und in Mp3´s umwandeln.
Gemacht habe ich das mit *Grip und Lame*!
Es hat auch funktioniert, nur sind dann bei den fertigen Mp3`s
teilweise Knackser drinn wie von einer Platte? Warum?

Marco


----------



## Lampe (1. Juni 2004)

Dieses Phänomen hatte ich auch mal, weil ich parrallel zum rippen die CPU an die Grenzen ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben habe. Lösung: hab ein wenig mehr gemacht und die etwaigen Knackser wurde beseitigt.


----------



## marcoX (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lampe _
> *Dieses Phänomen hatte ich auch mal, weil ich parrallel zum rippen die CPU an die Grenzen ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben habe. Lösung: hab ein wenig mehr gemacht und die etwaigen Knackser wurde beseitigt. *



Hallo Lampe,

versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.  
Du hast ein wenig mehr gemacht?


----------

